# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  العين بالعين ( قصيدة )لمروان عدنان***

## هويدامحمد

العين بالعين والأيَّام والعبِرَُ
والسِّنُّ بالسِّنِّ يا باغين فاعتبرِوا
تلك الشَّواهد هل من كيِّس فطَنٍ
يستوعب الدَّرس لا يطَغى ويقَتدرُ
كلُّ الذين خلوَا في الأرَض من زمنٍ
فوق الرَّقيم على علاَّتهم سطُرِوا
كلُّ الطغاة.ِ. إذا ما ظنَّ طاغيِةٌ
يوما منِ العدل قدَ ينجوُ ويسَتتِرُ
جاء الوعيد فمَا يقوىَ على لغُةٍ
إلاَّ دمُوع دم يبَكي وتنَهمرُِ
العين بالعين والأخبار ما كذبَتْ
يوما،ً ولا سيِر في النَّاس أو صوُرَُ
تلك الحقائق لوَ تتُلى على حجرٍ
منِ العناء إلى نصِفين ينَشطرُ
أين الملوك وأين المال إن أزفِتَ؟ْ
بل أين منَ حكموُا؟ بل أين منَ أمَروا؟
بل أين من ورَثِوا؟ حتَّى جواهرهُمْ
أخبارهمُ أثُرِتَ عنهمُ وهمُ قبُرِوا
ألقابهُم كذب،ٌ يا زيف ما صنَعوا
بعض الطَّغاة تناسوَا أنَّهم بشَرُ
العين بالعيَن،ِ لا تأمنَ لنِازلةٍ
بعَض النَّوازل لا تبُقي ولا تذَرُ
والسِّنُّ بالسِّنِّ، لا تطغى فما بقيتَْ
حال لذي ترفَ،ٍ أمثالهمُ كثرُُ
اجلس أنُبِّئك ما قدَ كنت تجَهلهُ
كمَ كنت تعُرض عنَ جهل وتعتذرُ
عمرا تضُيف لعمر ضاع في عبثٍَ
كم كنُت ترَفض أن تصُغيِ لمِا ضمَرَوا
كمَ ظالم سفَهِ تتُلى مآثرهُُ
كم قبلة ليد يا ليت تنَكسرُ
كم عاش منِ ملك خلِنا سعَادتهُ
مالا،ً فكان بوسطْ المال ينَتحرُ
لكنَّما أبدا ما صحَّ في زمَنٍ
إلاَّ الصَّحيح،ُ فلا سجن ولا حفُر.ُ


مروان عدنان

----------

